# New LGBT anthology coming in May



## pabrown (Dec 22, 2008)

Coming in May from Cleis Books, sexy surfer men heat up the beaches in these 20 stories from such writers as Neil Plakcy and Jonathan Treadway. It includes my story Surfing Boneyard. Look for it on Kindle in May. http://www.amazon.com/Surfer-Boys-Gay-Erotic-Stories/dp/1573443492/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233590638&sr=1-1#reader


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a of great interest.

Ed Patterson


----------



## pabrown (Dec 22, 2008)

That link is for the paperback preorder. The Kindle version will be out in May.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, something to look forward to! Thanks for the heads-up, Pat.

L


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm new here...my Kindle 2 arrived last week    I don't want to derail this thread but this is the first one that I've seen for a LGBT title.  Today I downloaded a few samples of gay-oriented books.  Does anyone have any recommendations of what's good in this category?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thane said:


> I'm new here...my Kindle 2 arrived last week  I don't want to derail this thread but this is the first one that I've seen for a LGBT title. Today I downloaded a few samples of gay-oriented books. Does anyone have any recommendations of what's good in this category? Thanks in advance!


Welcome, Thane! Glad to have you here...

There are a few of us here who enjoy LGBT titles and you'll find recommendations scattered here and there on the board.

The poster who started this thread, P.A. Brown, has two terrific stories out for the Kindle, featuring David, a LAPD homicide detective, and Chris, who starts out as suspect in a murder and eventually becomes something very else. Here are links:

 

The other poster on this thread, Ed Patterson, has written a number of gay-themed stories. I haven't read any (sorry, Ed!) but I am sure he'll chime in with recommendations.

Another one of our authors, Rick R. Reed (who posts as horrorauthor) has a new book out, Bashed, about a hate-crime and its aftermath:



I like historicals and two of my favorite books in recent months were Ransom by Lee Rowan and Captain's Surrender by Alex Beecroft. Ransom is the first in a series of three; Alex is a member-author here (but she hasn't posted much, to date). (Re; Captain's Surrender: the book is better than the cover. Don't let that deter you).

 

Last but not least, this is the book I am reading right now, a m/m historical that takes place in New York just after WWI. It's very good.



That's a start. I hope others will chime in with suggestions!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Thane!  Glad to have you here.



I read this book Saturday and enjoyed it. It is about grief after losing a SO to Aids and also has some suspense woven into the story.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LGBT seems to be very heavily weighted to m/m these days.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Another one of our authors, Rick R. Reed (who posts as horrorauthor) has a new book out, Bashed, about a hate-crime and its aftermath:


Orientation, also by Rick Reed, is fantastic. And, as you know, it won the Eppie Award for Best GLBT Novel of 2008. It's actually the only GLBT book I've ever read, but I guess I started out at the top. 



Bashed sounds great too, and after my positive experience with Orientation, it's definitely on my to-read list.

The two L.A. books mentioned above (Heat/Mischief) look like a lot of fun as well. In fact, I remember requesting a sample of L.A. Heat. I should probably go through my massive backlog of samples and give that one a gander. Ditto for High Risk.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are two "hot off the press" reviews of L.A. Heat and L.A. Mischief, both of which I recommended earlier in this thread.

http://literarynymphsreviewsonly.blogspot.com/?zx=2d9c3a3e1ac89022

Enjoy!

L


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks to each of you who have offered recommendations.  These will give me a start.  Am loving the Kindle!    Where do people find the time to read so much?  LOL  I have 64 books on my Kindle already & have read only one of them so far!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Josh Lanyon is another great author of m/m mysteries. I really like his Adrien English stories, about a bookstore owner turned sleuth. There are four in the series so far. The books aren't available at Amazon, but you can buy them from the publisher, Loose Id, and they work just fine on your Kindle.

http://www.loose-id.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=301

As for finding the time to read...well, I am way behind at work.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not a big reader of m/m books, but this book was available as a freebie back in January (I think) so I gave it a whirl. The gay relationship is not the main focus of the series, but perhaps is equal to the paranormal mystery theme through the 5 books out so far. They're not bad books for either angle. (For those not into m/m sex, however, there are some warnings on the book descriptions as far as "explicit sex"...but that only really happens maybe a couple of times per book.)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'm not a big reader of m/m books, but this book was available as a freebie back in January (I think) so I gave it a whirl. The gay relationship is not the main focus of the series, but perhaps is equal to the paranormal mystery theme through the 5 books out so far. They're not bad books for either angle. (For those not into m/m sex, however, there are some warnings on the book descriptions as far as "explicit sex"...but that only really happens maybe a couple of times per book.)


*I have this as well...haven't gotten around to reading it yet but the synopsis sounded promising.

While we're on the subject and I don't mean to hijack the OP's thread but I just got a news snippet from the NYT that VT legalized gay marriage. I wish NY would follow lead...but, last year NYC finally acknowledges same sex marriages ) It's still not legal to get married here yet but it's a step in the right direction.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish I hadn't missed this as a freebie. It sounds like it is right up my alley. Oh well, $3.60 is still pretty cheap. Maybe I'll spring for it.

In other gay marriage news, the Iowa Supreme Court struck down the ban on gay marriage last week. Gay marriages might be legal in Iowa in as little as 21 days.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh, this is my kind of thread /delurks.

I highly recommend anything by Josh Lanyon myself! Loose ID has the first two books of his "Adrien English" mysteries for 6.99 (2-for-1) and I'm reading them right now.



Totally worth the cover price for an engaging mystery with really developed characters. Everyone Josh writes seems "real", and the mysteries are tricky!

But if you're looking for something hot, steamy, campy and fun, I recommend 
 Very naughty! But very fun!


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm very proud today to be a Vermonter (born, raised, and still live in VT.)  Vermont was the first state to allow civil unions and now has become the first state to allow same sex marriages by a vote of the legislature (the other 3 states were by Supreme Court orders.)  This morning I was so unbelievably down because the Governor had vetoed the bill.  Then shortly before 11:00 AM came the announcement that the legislature had overridden the veto...(talk about close...the House needed 100 votes to override and that's exactly what they had!!)  Yeah VERMONT


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thane said:


> I'm very proud today to be a Vermonter (born, raised, and still live in VT.) Vermont was the first state to allow civil unions and now has become the first state to allow same sex marriages by a vote of the legislature (the other 3 states were by Supreme Court orders.) This morning I was so unbelievably down because the Governor had vetoed the bill. Then shortly before 11:00 AM came the announcement that the legislature had overridden the veto...(talk about close...the House needed 100 votes to override and that's exactly what they had!!) Yeah VERMONT


Yay, Vermont (my state)! Let's all go have some Ben & Jerry's!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thane said:


> I'm very proud today to be a Vermonter (born, raised, and still live in VT.) Vermont was the first state to allow civil unions and now has become the first state to allow same sex marriages by a vote of the legislature (the other 3 states were by Supreme Court orders.) This morning I was so unbelievably down because the Governor had vetoed the bill. Then shortly before 11:00 AM came the announcement that the legislature had overridden the veto...(talk about close...the House needed 100 votes to override and that's exactly what they had!!) Yeah VERMONT


Yes, it is wonderful news. So now we have (in New England) Connecticut, Massachusetts, and Vermont, with civil unions in New Hampshire. We just need to get my state (Maine) and Rhode Island on board and New England will be covered. Apparently they want to make a push in RI after 2011 when the present governor leaves office. And here in Maine? It's not high on the radar right now but I suspect it will become an issue soon. Talk on the street says advocates want to go straight to marriage and skip the civil union step.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since we are discussing gay marriage, another good book is *I Do: An Anthology in Support of Marriage Equality*. It is an anthology of 20 stories and they all are very good; a few are really great. I wrote a review at Amazon and gave the book 5 stars. Highly recommended.



L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend Radclyffe's books. Her books are lesbian fiction but any of her books are fantastic. I came across her books couple years ago and I'm fan of her stories ever since. I love her Honor series.



You can only buy the mobi format ebooks at Bold Strokes Books and the price might be high compare to the kindle books in Amazon but I feel it is worth it.
http://tinyurl.com/c2ovw4

Here's her site. There's some web stories. 
http://www.radfic.com/

Here's some review. 
http://www.slate.com/id/2209142/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, thanks for this recommendation, Shizu. I've never heard of these books but they sound terrific!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have all of Radclyffe's books. You'll love any of them.    Fated Love is one of my favorite.  Since reading Radclyffe's books, I read other lesfic and found more good authors. I could recommend some more if anyone is interested in reading lesfic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I have all of Radclyffe's books. You'll love any of them.  Fated Love is one of my favorite. Since reading Radclyffe's books, I read other lesfic and found more good authors. I could recommend some more if anyone is interested in reading lesfic.


That's what this thread is for! Recommend away. I already bought Above All, Honor and just started it. I am already hooked!

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's what this thread is for! Recommend away. I already bought Above All, Honor and just started it. I am already hooked!
> 
> L


LOL Well, you are fast. Let me know how you like it. I usually want to read the next book right away so I would have recommend you to buy the series bundle. It has a little discount. 

Bold Strokes Books has many good authors. You need to go to their site to buy ebooks. Let me list few author who I like all of their books.

Ali Vali, Casey Family Saga series and Carly's Sound


Jlee Meyers, First Instinct and sequel Rising Storm.


Kim Baldwin


Gerri Hill, Hunter's Way. There's sequel too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know I mentioned L.A. Heat and L.A. Mischief by P.A. Brown before. L.A. Heat has just been reissued in a print version and the author had this trailer made...it's pretty cool.






Of course, the Kindle versions of both books are still available!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two more great books:

 

I went and checked them out at our local Borders and saw them prominently displayed:

















Great books! I loved them both.

L


----------

